# OMH



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

Did anyone buy the OMH from denise this time? i bought some and it smells like "perm" really stinky. wondering if anyone else noticed a problem


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

That will go away as the bar cures - give it time.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought this last time and my OMH is yummy. Just like always.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i haven't soaped with it yet, it smelled so "permy" that i was afraid to, it never smelled like that before, usually has that nice cinnamony smell. 
will soap with it and see if its ok. 

thanks


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine smells yummy OOB as well as in soap. Hope there isn't something wrong with your shipment.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Need to go sniff mine!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

I just got some from her and it smells fine..I don't soap with it as it is.. I mix it with other fragrances.. My OMH bars have no fragrance and are hands down my best seller.. they smell good with no fragrance in them.. but out of bottle the last one I got from her smells fine.. 
Email and ask her.. if there were different shipments.. If you have a problem with a product the best way to handle it is go to the supplier with your problem and see what can be done.. if it smells permy out of bottle then I would not use it.. 
"Barb


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

My next test soap is going to be OMH. I really didn't realize there was a scent. Barb, does the added oatmeal make the smell for you? Does the oil just make a stronger smell or what?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My unscented OMH bars have a sort of sweet smell but that is about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, they smell just sweet and clean to me.. Fresh I guess.. maybe thats why its just such a best seller ..and you can't get a headache from it.. Great for people with sensitive skin.. ezcema, all of it..
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

That is what I show my customers that ask for the mildest soap I have. Then they buy a FO soap. Go figure.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

You're right Jodi, this order smells different than the one I got from Lillian. I have a bottle of lillian's and a bottle of the one from the newest coop order. It definitely smells like perm. I don know how it will affect soap though. I guess I'll find out


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You shouldn't have a smell like this....now once made with goat milk, yes it does take on this decidely cat pee/amonia smell that goes away quickly...I also use mine mixed.


----------

